# Public Liability for Sole Trader



## nod (8 Dec 2006)

I am finding it difficult to get quotes for Public Laibility Insurance.I am self-employed and work alone,I have tried Quinn Direct but haven't heard anything back from them for a few days now,are there any other companies out there who would quote me


----------



## Johno (8 Dec 2006)

Their are plenty of Insurance Companies quoting for Public Liability Insurance. What trade are you in?

Contact a few insurance brokers who will shop around for you.

Johno


----------



## johndoe64 (8 Dec 2006)

I sent you a PM for the guy that  sorted out my PL for me, he should be able to get you a decent quote.


----------



## MichaelBurke (8 Dec 2006)

Hi NOD,

It helps to include a broker who can advise you of certain options and risks you may not be aware. Quinn Direct can take a few days to reply this is not unusual particuarly this time of year, being a busy time for all insurance companies. A lot depends on your trade too, which companies are most likely to quote and who is likely to be competitive. I'm not sure if you have already approached a broker or not but don't be afraid to ask if you require any further assistance.

Michael (for Atlantic Insurance Brokers)


----------



## JKForde (17 Apr 2009)

Can I resurrect this thread and ask for some new 2009 opinions! I'm a sole trader in wind planning and enviro business, I access lands now and then purely for survey work - do I need PL insurance?


----------



## donee (17 Apr 2009)

HI ive seen and used thisguy advertised on AAM before  the chaps name is HARRY and their based in Ballina


----------



## JKForde (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the headsup donee, will check it out. Having just done some quick reading up on Wikipedia on tort law and public liability I reckon I don't need PL insurance since I can't think of any probable scenario where a third party will have an excuse to claim damages from me considering my non-destructive activity on the lands... unless I happen to drive a prize pedigree ram or bull off a cliff! |0


----------



## shopgirl (17 Apr 2009)

Can recommend bhpinsurance.ie   Have no afilliation with them, just a satisfied customer


----------



## Willowchase (17 Apr 2009)

JKForde said:


> I can't think of any probable scenario where a third party will have an excuse to claim damages from me considering my non-destructive activity on the lands... unless I happen to drive a prize pedigree ram or bull off a cliff! |0



..... or leave a gate open or someone claims you did or........

You would be mad to risk operating without insurance, you could loose everything ......

Discerning employers would also be reluctant to avail of your services.


----------



## JKForde (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks Willowchase for your advice, appreciate it.


----------

